

Review My Book (Startup Field Guide: Mistakes To Avoid, Tips To Get Ahead) - seancallahan

I published a book last week about what I learned starting Plixi (TweetPhoto). I share all the mistakes I made along the way and provide tips to avoid the many startup pitfalls. Review my book and tell me what you think. http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Field-Guide-ebook/dp/B00B8BVAG8
======
sandipagr
[http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Field-Guide-
ebook/dp/B00B8BVAG...](http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Field-Guide-
ebook/dp/B00B8BVAG8)

------
applebug60
What if I don't have a kindle?

~~~
codegeek
You can always download a kindle app for the desktop or your smartphone.

